# Negative holder for medium format?



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 15, 2005)

I find that the negative becomes concave in the enlarger, resulting in everything closer to the edges being out of focus.

Is there a glass negative holder? does anybody use one? How do I deal with it?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 15, 2005)

The 6x6 and 6x7 carriers for my Durst have glass inserts in them but I have used glassless ones with equally good results.
What make is your enlarger? The manufacturer probably does one with glass inserts.
If you stop the lens down you should find that it sorts out the focussing problem, though. But if you are getting a lot of neg warp it is often an indication that the neg is getting too hot. You might want to check the bulb to make sure that it is not too high a Wattage.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 15, 2005)

There are glass holders, but they have their own issues:  more surfaces for dust, and newton rings.  I hate newton rings :thumbdown:  

I don't have any problems using glassless carriers with my enlargers for 6x6, 6x7, or 6x9cm, and I rarely use glass with 4"x5".  I use an old Omega DII for the 4x5 and some medium format, and a Beseler 23C for the rest of the medium format.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't remember the brand... but it's one of the major ones. I am in a camera club, and there's a whole bunch of them.

I think it's a color beseler I printed on. There's also a nikon and omega, but I am not sure of the models.

How much would a glass negative holder cost me?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 16, 2005)

Ouch - that price bites. I guess no negative carrier for me.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 16, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Ouch - that price bites. I guess no negative carrier for me.



Watch Ebay, or make your own.  2 small sheets of thin anti-newton glass might be cheaper.  Or maybe an off brand carrier that will still work with your enlarger.    My Beseler will take almost anything flat as a neg carrier.  I use the carriers from my Omega with it, and make my own out of black matboard.

EDIT:  I still say that if you are getting so much neg pop with medium format then there is something wrong with the enlarger, or it's just a bad design.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 16, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> EDIT:  I still say that if you are getting so much neg pop with medium format then there is something wrong with the enlarger, or it's just a bad design.


Je suis d'accord.
I've used Besselers for 6x6 and never had a problem.
As I said earlier - check the bulb Wattage to start with.


----------

